

5 worrisome stats from Apple’s Q3 earnings report - rebootthesystem
http://venturebeat.com/2015/07/21/5-worrisome-stats-from-apples-q3-earnings-report/

======
rebootthesystem

        Apple gave no sales numbers for the Apple Watch. The official 
        reason given was that Apple doesn’t want to provide its competitors 
        with any “insights.” That explanation is a little hard to understand.
    

It's competitors or it's developers? If numbers aren't good how are they going
to convince people to make the financial, strategic and time investment to
create apps for the watch and, more than likely, give them away?

